# stainless steel pipes



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

like a stainless steel lily pipe? that would be pretty cool!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

right, stainless steel. ada made some and borneowild currently does, although ada had mesh( prefer) and borneowild has drilled holes (looks ...okkk)


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

These Borneowild pipes are the only ones I've seen:

http://www.gcshop-sg.com/product_vi...lo=&bid=31&gid=0&cid=-1&stxt=&nipp=100&stm=-1

http://www.gcshop-sg.com/product_vi...lo=&bid=31&gid=0&cid=-1&stxt=&nipp=100&stm=-1

The site says it will ship overseas.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^

Those are pretty dope! I'd like to know as well


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sickk!!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

hows that convert to usd?


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

The Aquatic Gazette has a nice review of them: 

http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/04/19/bw-stainless-steel-fill-pipe/

How do you think the narrow spout on the outflow would work?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> hows that convert to usd?


1 SGD = 0.7912 USD, according to google.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

haha, i just googled it too. 

as for the intake, i'd chop it and put stainless mesh around it...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the more i look at it, the more beautiful it is i think i'd keep the drilled. it unscrews too, for easy cleaning, no worries about algae needing to be kept off. looks modern etc etc...


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

These pipes looks sweet. Is anyone seriously consider getting them and trying them out?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> These pipes looks sweet. Is anyone seriously consider getting them and trying them out?


...me...:thumbsup:


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

bed time folks see ya'll next weekend, school and all you know


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

That's pretty cool...but I'll stick with my standard plastic for now lol.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Look good. But the holes start too high, can be a problem that you have to 
turn off your filter when doing water change (I normally don't).


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty nifty, I like that you can unscrew it.

has anyone ordered from that site? Can you PM how much shipping cost? There's some things I want to get


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yowza, the shipping from that site is really high.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the whole point of black pipes or the glass pipes was to make them less obtrusive in the tank. Those pipes would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## ClintonParsons (Aug 22, 2011)

It depends on what you are going for. If you want a more industrial style, like with the ADA metal stand (or any metal stand) then the stainless steel pipes match perfectly. You can even get S.S. tubing for them to match. 

If you don't want to replace glass pipes, these would work well and are the next best thing to glass if you don't want acrylic pipes that scratch easily. 

ADA also makes an outflow SS pipe that is basically the same as an elongated inflow pipe that is good if you want slow water movement for certain fish.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Go check this out. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/151937-gush-borneo-more.html

He just brought in the exact stainless steel pipes from BorneoWilds.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the ada pipes and I like them but the outflow pipe is not the greatest.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm.. anyone know of anyone doing stainless steel spraybars? lol That might be kindof cool too.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The Shrimp lab only sells a pre filter mesh here but I like the ADA set the best but they do mention they are for low flow. I use a 6.5" x 1" intake screen covered with vinyl sceen and the debris piles on quickly but it's so big it doesn'r clog, It's just something to think about because the ADA's will clog quickly in anything other that a spotless tank, good luck.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

mb165 said:


> I have the ada pipes and I like them but the outflow pipe is not the greatest.


I just ordered one of these from ADG. What is it about the outflow pipe that isn't the greatest?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Just got these from Aqua Inspiration*

Just got these yesterday from Aqua Inspiration. Took me months to get this from them. They're based in Canada but I believe this system is from China. No makers marks on them just the grade of stainless steel. They're 5/8" and really heavy, built like a tank. These are going to be used in my Victorian tank restoration. Other than appearance and durability, I like that there's no buildup of algae or anything else in these pipes. I took apart my ADA stainless in/out pipes and there was absolutely nothing growing in them after months of use.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

I was curious about those, was thinking of picking up a pair myself... How much did it cost to ship?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeromeit said:


> I was curious about those, was thinking of picking up a pair myself... How much did it cost to ship?


$50 via UPS. When I tried to convince them to try Fedex, which indicated half that from their site, I stopped hearing from them. So in desperation I told them I didn't care how much shipping was, I just want it and within a few days I had it!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*First?*

As far as I know I'm the first in the U.S. to have these. Correct me if I'm wrong. 
I'd like to know who manufactures them. Aqua Inspiration didn't reply to my question about this. 
Aqua Inspiration is the only place I could find anywhere that handles this.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

davrx said:


> Aqua Inspiration didn't reply to my question about this.


That company is flat out rude. If they aren't equipped for international sales, understandable. Just make that clear on your website. Nothing worse than a company that acts like they're too good for a sale.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow u have patience bro I gotta say. I would've probably cursed them out real quick.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

prototyp3 said:


> That company is flat out rude. If they aren't equipped for international sales, understandable. Just make that clear on your website. Nothing worse than a company that acts like they're too good for a sale.


I think it may be a language barrier. I think English is a second language for them. They sound Asian on the phone so maybe that's the problem. I don't think they normally send things out. I think they did it for me because of my persistance.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Southern Oak Aquatics has the BorneoWild version of the stainless pipes.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ild-filter-system-everythings-back-stock.html


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I heard back from Aqua Inspiration today and here's what they said per my question as to who the manufacturer is:

答复: Order for SSPWS
Hi David,
We have manufacture in China, but want to save cost that’s why we don’t have pack for it. 

So, I guess we still don't know. Guess it doesn't matter, you're going to have to purchase it internationally either way. I suspect the owners/employees of Aqua Inspiration may be Chinese. I can't read Asian characters but the two above look Chinese but maybe they're Japanese?
I still feel I received good service from Sam who works there.


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi DavRx ,

Have you tested those pipes? What do you think about their performance. I am especially curious about the skimmer. 

I also have concern about the length of those pipes, way longer compared to the glass lilies and may not work well depending on the type of stand and filter configuration you have. 

Btw, those characters are indeed Chinese. 答复 = Reply/Response


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Riverboa, I haven't used them yet. I will post when they are set up and running.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Southern oak aquatics has the Borneo ones, looks real nice. Purchased some ss tools from them a little while ago and had a great experience.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Woops did read all the pages! Sorry


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

*Old thread - Link? Wow*

I know this is an old thread, but I clicked the link for the aqua gazette posted on page one. That wasn't quite what I was expecting to see...!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

fjord said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I clicked the link for the aqua gazette posted on page one. That wasn't quite what I was expecting to see...!


Haha, definitely NSFW


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

fjord said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I clicked the link for the aqua gazette posted on page one. That wasn't quite what I was expecting to see...!


I came to this thread to see about stainless steel pipes. In the process I found hot horney local milfs willing to do whatever it takes... PlantedTank truly is a full service website


----------



## willywonka84 (Sep 14, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> I came to this thread to see about stainless steel pipes. In the process I found hot horney local milfs willing to do whatever it takes... PlantedTank truly is a full service website


Hahahahaha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered a set of the Steel Flow from Natural Aquario in Portugal. I like that they extend all the way to cabinet and the price was better than anything else I have ever seen. Shipping was a bit expensive, but it was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Those NA ones are super nice. I like how they make the connections inside the stand. Is that an NA light hanger too?


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, it is NA's Steel Arm. I know ADG is supposed to be the new distributor for the United States. I kinda have the feeling they will only be selling full setups which would suck.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

*I've seen these in the UK, they are sweet.*

Forget those dang silly lily pipes.
These look awesome and work well.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I'm in the process of making these. I hope I can provide these at a cheaper cost and I have a different style I would provide.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Datsunissan, we're practically neighbors, I'm about 45 miles from Columbus. Where'd you get that nice stand? Did you make it? What kind of wood is it made from?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

parrottbay said:


> I'm in the process of making these. I hope I can provide these at a cheaper cost and I have a different style I would provide.


How do you plan on bending them?


----------



## manlyfan76 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm sure i've read somewhere that stainless steel has a negative effect on the water and should be avoided, I'll have to re-check.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

manlyfan76 said:


> I'm sure i've read somewhere that stainless steel has a negative effect on the water and should be avoided, I'll have to re-check.


It depends on the SS grade/composition. Not everything that is called SS has the same corrosion properties. This is the difference between a $40 SS pipe and an $80 SS pipe.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> How do you plan on bending them?


Probably a mandrel bender.

I imagine the local muffler shop can make one of these on the cheap.

Here's a SS materials guide. 316SS is also known as "marine grade" meaning it can be used with salt water. 304SS cannot be used with salt water.
http://www.onlinemetals.com/stainlessguide.cfm


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I know who makes those. It's made by DICI, an Asian Aquarium focus company that produces horrible regulators but decent "every-thing" else. 

They also have knock offs of Super Jets and AquaSoil, but please, have some sense. The ss outlet and inlet should be fine, it's just a tube that bent. Don't get their regulators or anything else that involves more parts.

I think their stainless diffuser is nice, along with their bubble counters. Anything else is a toss up.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

A normal pipe bender you find at the hardware store would work. We bend s.s. pipe at work for gases to equipment all the time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> I'm in the process of making these. I hope I can provide these at a cheaper cost and I have a different style I would provide.


I have seen parrottbay's prototype and they are sweet. Be a really great option for us hobbyists.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Aqua Inspiration pipes*

I know this is waaaay after the fact but here is a link to where I used these stainless steel pipes in one of my set-ups http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/164697-victorian-restoration-3.html 
Just in case someone is looking for information on these as there isn't much out there when it comes to stainless steel aquarium plumbing.




Riverboa said:


> Hi DavRx ,
> 
> Have you tested those pipes? What do you think about their performance. I am especially curious about the skimmer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

aliexpress.com has lots of the stainless pipes for cheap. It will take some searching because the site isn't set up all that well.

Awesome tank btw


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr2peak said:


> aliexpress.com has lots of the stainless pipes for cheap. It will take some searching because the site isn't set up all that well.
> 
> Awesome tank btw


Thanks, looks like the same things that you can find on eBay and they're still pretty expensive (to me anyway).
Here's a company, Thara-products, Indonesian I think, that has stainless steel plumbing that can be found nowhere else (at least I haven't seen it anywhere else) and it's not available for sale to the U.S. as far as I've been able to determine. Here's a link showing their SS products: http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/index.php?topic=161527.0;topicseen I especially like the spray bar, ball, and reverse spinner. These last two aren't available from anyone else as far as I know. A stainless steel spray bar is also available from Aquascape in France. They list it as their Inox Spray Bar, here's a link showing it: http://www.aquascape-boutique.fr/ep...iewObjectPath=/Shops/233807/Products/FIAC-025 I just ordered one from them to be used in a new project of mine, another vintage tank, and it's supposed to be delivered today. It's expensive but it's the only stainless steel spray bar I could find anywhere and I contacted all the Asian sellers of stainless steel aquarium plumbing and none of them offered a spray bar.


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

davrx said:


> Thanks, looks like the same things that you can find on eBay and they're still pretty expensive (to me anyway).
> Here's a company, Thara-products, Indonesian I think, that has stainless steel plumbing that can be found nowhere else (at least I haven't seen it anywhere else) and it's not available for sale to the U.S. as far as I've been able to determine. Here's a link showing their SS products: http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/index.php?topic=161527.0;topicseen



$17.50 with free shipping.. Hard to beat that. Make sure it's the right pipe size.

Stainless steel nozzle kit cartridge entryexit water pipe kit on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

I didn't see this one. Yes, that's a good price but the $17.50 is for one pipe, input or output, not the pair. But at $35 for the pair that's still a good price.




Mr2peak said:


> $17.50 with free shipping.. Hard to beat that. Make sure it's the right pipe size.
> 
> Stainless steel nozzle kit cartridge entryexit water pipe kit on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I contacted the seller and she updated the listing so it lists each individual part and its price. Before, it just listed 17.50 without any reference to sizing, inlet or outlet. She offered the pair for 31.50 so it's a couple of dollars less expensive.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*DICI Compact Rain Pipe*

Just received my stainless steel spray bar from Aquascape in France. Turns out it's made by DICI and they call it their "Compact Rain pipe" model DC09-08. It's 13mm mirror polished and looks like a high quality item, should be for what it cost. Anyway it should work out well for my next project. Here's some photos of it:


----------



## SL Dan (Sep 20, 2015)

davrx - That is beautiful! I have spray bar envy!!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, I agree, it is beautiful. Don't know why they aren't more easily available. This one store in France was the only place I could find them for sale.



SL Dan said:


> davrx - That is beautiful! I have spray bar envy!!


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I contacted the seller and she updated the listing so it lists each individual part and its price. Before, it just listed 17.50 without any reference to sizing, inlet or outlet. She offered the pair for 31.50 so it's a couple of dollars less expensive.


That's a good price, the only thing is the intake has only the front slits. I see other stainless steel pipes has all around slits which help with the flow. I ordered mine elsewhere for $100+. Let's see if my money is well worth it


----------



## Mr2peak (Jul 15, 2015)

Like I said, the site is very disorganized but with some searching you can get some great deals, just takes a bit of time to sift through all the crap.

That's a sweet spray bar! I would totally rock that. Only reason I didn't go stainless was to spread out the flow, that looks perfect.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr2peak said:


> Like I said, the site is very disorganized but with some searching you can get some great deals, just takes a bit of time to sift through all the crap.
> 
> That's a sweet spray bar! I would totally rock that. Only reason I didn't go stainless was to spread out the flow, that looks perfect.


Thanks, I agree and I appreciate the site info. When I found out the spray bar was by DICI I decided to get a matching DICI inflow which I found on the AliExpress site cheaper than anyplace else I looked.


----------

